# Irresponsible Breeder! Stay Clear



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.

STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!


----------



## gamb8 (Dec 21, 2020)

Noted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

gamb8 said:


> Noted!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you email me?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity... do you have a website for them? Can you provide the AKC numbers for the parents of your puppy?


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Just out of curiosity... do you have a website for them? Can you provide the AKC numbers for the parents of your puppy?


This breeder is in Canada, therefore CKC. I have no numbers!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Registered names, then. That'd do it.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Aileen Bailey said:


> This breeder is in Canada, therefore CKC. I have no numbers!


 If you or someone else has a pedigree (“papers”) the registered names and numbers should be there...


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 400 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers.


I am going to take what may be perceived as a somewhat antagonistic perspective, and note that, had someone created a new account and started to sing glowing praises about a breeder whose practices were being questioned, the timing and content would be viewed with a bit of apprehension, especially lacking any objective evidence. I'm not saying the things being referenced are not disturbing, just that there are no verifiable facts presented to support the assertions.



Aileen Bailey said:


> Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite.


I am, admittedly, fairly new to both dog ownership and golden retrievers. Our golden had evidence of Giardia on her well-puppy check. The treatment was not a one-and-done, but I'm having problems understanding, based on my admittedly limited experience, how the costs can run into "_thousands of dollars_", even factoring in exchange rates. And, my Google-Fu on the topic doesn't support this claim, although I'm open to being educated.


----------



## Hhd (Jun 23, 2021)

I


Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.


----------



## Hhd (Jun 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Hhd said:


> #valleaview Labradors





Hhd said:


> #valleaview Labradors


Hi! I would love to discuss your experience with Valleaview with you. We have a group that has contacted CKC regarding Valleaview without any action from them. They continue to support this breeder. Can you give me your email so I can send my information to you directly?


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## Hhd (Jun 23, 2021)

.


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## Hhd (Jun 23, 2021)

[QUOTE


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## Hhd (Jun 23, 2021)

And just another thing to clarify- the puppy I got from this breeder has the best temperament. He’s the best behaved dog I’ve ever had and he’s amazing. I just want him to be able to be a normal healthy pup.


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

DrFrank, is it ICT1 or ICT2? 
The reality is if it is ICT2, you may be looking at a euthanasia downline and I'm quite sure this breeder isn't involved in our community (educated, in tuned breeders of GRs) to even know that. 

PennGen does the DNA test for ICT2- they are the only one right now, since they have not published yet (if you are a Dr you know how DNA testing gets on other companies panels for testing, PennGen is it right now). I would invest in a full panel @ Embark DNA, they're having a good sale right now (you can do buccal swab yourself, no vet visit required) and I would also do ICT 2 w PennGen.


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

2


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

embarkvet.org- you can get an entire panel done right now for about $140ish.. and PennGen does the ICT2- Penn Vet | Genetic Tests and it is $100. They both service worldwide, surprised the vet went the more expensive and invasive route to diagnose your puppy. 
GI issues come hand in hand with ICT1. Just heads up.

you may be surprised at what he does or doesn't have- you can go buy a sterile swab, or wait on kit from Embark, it's easy peasy to do yourself, and your vet might appreciate things like genetic low-ALT etc that show up- that one would give you a headsup if his ALT was normal but high normal that he may have a problem before it'd be noticed by bloodwork (hopefully not today! but I think the genetically low-ALT is a very handy piece of knowledge). After spending all you have spent, this is small taters to have a truly full picture. 
Because ICT1 is a recessive trait, HAD your breeder bothered to test his own breeding stock, this never would have happened to your puppy- it's completely avoidable with a little bit of knowledge... and if your pup does come back affected, that tells breeder that his sire/dam are both at minimum carriers- and should not be bred to each other again. 
i'm sorry you aren't getting any support from him, an offer to replace a beloved pet is no warranty at all- but he didn't have to have this condition in the first place.


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

1


----------



## R66pony (Jul 1, 2021)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!


Where is this “Breeder” located?


----------



## Kbk (Jul 14, 2021)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Hi! I would love to discuss your experience with Valleaview with you. We have a group that has contacted CKC regarding Valleaview without any action from them. They continue to support this breeder. Can you give me your email so I can send my information to you directly?





Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!


I also have a puppy from Valleaview (summer 2020 litter). He is a wonderful dog. Best wacky temperament. However he is not the dog I expected. This dog is more of a working dog (American Golden) than a companion golden as I was led to believe We also noted the lack of socialization when the dog arrived. It was totally evident that this dog was not socialized!! 
Additionally I have wondered about a few other things that have not added up
As a brand new puppy he was in emergency x 2 for stomach issues and severe diarrhea. No proper Dx. He arrived skinny with a poor dull coat. 
At 11 months old he has sever allergies causing issues with his eyes, ears and skin. And is on daily medication for same. 
I was given very (and I mean very) limited information on the parents - always being put off or my questions outright ignored. I never did find out the parents and the vet info that came with the dog was not from valleaview. But another person all together. I love him. But I absolutely do not feel this is a well bred dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kbk said:


> This dog is more of a working dog (American Golden) than a companion golden as I was led to believe


No offense, but what does that mean?


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Kbk said:


> I also have a puppy from Valleaview (summer 2020 litter). He is a wonderful dog. Best wacky temperament. However he is not the dog I expected. This dog is more of a working dog (American Golden) than a companion golden as I was led to believe We also noted the lack of socialization when the dog arrived. It was totally evident that this dog was not socialized!!
> Additionally I have wondered about a few other things that have not added up
> As a brand new puppy he was in emergency x 2 for stomach issues and severe diarrhea. No proper Dx. He arrived skinny with a poor dull coat.
> At 11 months old he has sever allergies causing issues with his eyes, ears and skin. And is on daily medication for same.
> I was given very (and I mean very) limited information on the parents - always being put off or my questions outright ignored. I never did find out the parents and the vet info that came with the dog was not from valleaview. But another person all together. I love him. But I absolutely do not feel this is a well bred dog.


Can you give me your email to continue this conversation!


----------



## mzhiwens (Aug 9, 2021)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!



Hi Aileen,
I am curious as to the health of these puppies from Valleaview Labradors (Manitoba). Have we heard of any sudden deaths from any of the bacteria that they are sent home with or other health issues that would be of a huge concern?


----------



## James K (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello

I am new here from Vancouver, B.C. I just got my golden on this past Saturday. It turns out that he is from Valleaview. I purchased him from a woman in Langley who is "friends" with the breeder. He is only 7 weeks old. He seems great, and I am already in love!!! I am a little worried now after hearing about Valleaview. I do have a non breeding agreement with the litter registration number, as well as the sire and dam registration numbers. I hope it is all legitimate.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just hate it when I go back to an older thread and someone's removed all their posts. To my recollection Dr Frank had a puppy from this breeder and that puppy appeared to have ICT in some form. 
I don't remember how the vet was going to diagnose it, just that it was invasive when a DNA test is available.


----------



## Doglife (Oct 6, 2021)

He also breed dog before 1 year old. He didn’t respect the contract he signed


----------



## Tapsmax (Nov 18, 2021)

Kbk said:


> I also have a puppy from Valleaview (summer 2020 litter). He is a wonderful dog. Best wacky temperament. However he is not the dog I expected. This dog is more of a working dog (American Golden) than a companion golden as I was led to believe We also noted the lack of socialization when the dog arrived. It was totally evident that this dog was not socialized!!
> Additionally I have wondered about a few other things that have not added up
> As a brand new puppy he was in emergency x 2 for stomach issues and severe diarrhea. No proper Dx. He arrived skinny with a poor dull coat.
> At 11 months old he has sever allergies causing issues with his eyes, ears and skin. And is on daily medication for same.
> I was given very (and I mean very) limited information on the parents - always being put off or my questions outright ignored. I never did find out the parents and the vet info that came with the dog was not from valleaview. But another person all together. I love him. But I absolutely do not feel this is a well bred dog.


Is the date of birth 14 May 2020, Kitchener


----------



## Tapsmax (Nov 18, 2021)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Can you give me your email to continue this conversation!





Aileen Bailey said:


> Hi! I would love to discuss your experience with Valleaview with you. We have a group that has contacted CKC regarding Valleaview without any action from them. They continue to support this breeder. Can you give me your email so I can send my information to you directly?


you can share details with me too


----------



## Doglife (Oct 6, 2021)

Tapsmax said:


> Is the date of birth 14 May 2020, Kitchener


I did report him to the CKC, I am at the point of starting to prepare a case against him to go in court, can you contact me to see if we can put our evidence together to proof the case ?


----------



## Livia (Jan 7, 2022)

Kbk said:


> I also have a puppy from Valleaview (summer 2020 litter). He is a wonderful dog. Best wacky temperament. However he is not the dog I expected. This dog is more of a working dog (American Golden) than a companion golden as I was led to believe We also noted the lack of socialization when the dog arrived. It was totally evident that this dog was not socialized!!
> Additionally I have wondered about a few other things that have not added up
> As a brand new puppy he was in emergency x 2 for stomach issues and severe diarrhea. No proper Dx. He arrived skinny with a poor dull coat.
> At 11 months old he has sever allergies causing issues with his eyes, ears and skin. And is on daily medication for same.
> I was given very (and I mean very) limited information on the parents - always being put off or my questions outright ignored. I never did find out the parents and the vet info that came with the dog was not from valleaview. But another person all together. I love him. But I absolutely do not feel this is a well bred dog.





Tapsmax said:


> you can share details with me too





Tapsmax said:


> you can share details with me too





Tapsmax said:


> you can share details with me too


I wish I found this group and all this information before I purchased my dog from Valleaview 
Everything seemed all right till the moment we picked up our dog. The trailer had cca25-30 puppies we got a sick, dirty unsocialized puppy which cost us 800$ in the first month. Giardia as well the vet signature on his vet passport was from another province!!! So my vet did an extra set of shots as it wasn’t sure he got any he is good now but not the dog we hoped for when I questioned him about the vet signature/other province/ parents ofa etc just ignored me I did receive the register papers after 6 months…
I will do embark testing on him and just hoping he is healthy


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

The sad thing is unless you are going to do something to try to shut them down the puppies already exist and will continue to exist and still are equally as deserving of great homes and love. 
it’s not right but it’s not these puppies fault either.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jasmyne said:


> The sad thing is unless you are going to do something to try to shut them down the puppies already exist and will continue to exist and still are equally as deserving of great homes and love.
> it’s not right but it’s not these puppies fault either.


When they can't sell the puppies and have to drop prices below their expenses put into the the dogs themselves or give them away, they get the message. 

Folks may feel like they've rescued their puppy, but guarantee that the other side of the contract was a check right next to "successful sale".


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Megora said:


> When they can't sell the puppies and have to drop prices below their expenses put into the the dogs themselves or give them away, they get the message.
> 
> Folks may feel like they've rescued their puppy, but guarantee that the other side of the contract was a check right next to "successful sale".


Sad but so true


----------



## Dogdog26 (11 mo ago)

Just stumbled upon this. In the summer of 2020 a 10 week old lab puppy was rehomed to us. We were able to figure out he was from a breeder due to the ear tattoos. Valleaview eventually confirmed he was one of their pups. It bugged me that they didn’t seem to care that this puppy was now with a new family (after being originally sent to A different one only 2 weeks prior ). Our poor little guy suffered a ton of GI issues when we first got him. He has giardia, and later bacterial kennel cough. He also has severe allergies. He is the sweetest dog in the world and I love him so very much. Just sad to hear he probably had a sad start to life


----------



## Dclow (11 mo ago)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Hi! I would love to discuss your experience with Valleaview with you. We have a group that has contacted CKC regarding Valleaview without any action from them. They continue to support this breeder. Can you give me your email so I can send my information to you directly?


I got a puppy free m this breed. I’m I’m PEI. My puppy was supposed to be a local puppy, we got he home on a Saturday and was at the vet college on Monday with parvovirus. She was a survivor. Out of 8 pups three survived. I went to animal protection, here and Manitoba, CKC AND RCMP, they won’t do anything.


----------



## Fosterkj (11 mo ago)

I am in BC, got a puppy from this breeder end of January and a week later passed away from parvovirus. Clearly had the disease upon adoption, the whole litter must have had it and they pleaded ignorance. Insurance would not cover the costs as it was a pre existing condition. Breeder went quiet.


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Doglife said:


> I did report him to the CKC, I am at the point of starting to prepare a case against him to go in court, can you contact me to see if we can put our evidence together to proof the case ?


A group already put a case forward to the CKC last spring 2021. After reviewing our case they said they can't do anything and Valleaview is still supported by the CKC.


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Doglife said:


> I did report him to the CKC, I am at the point of starting to prepare a case against him to go in court, can you contact me to see if we can put our evidence together to proof the case ?


do you want to contact me and I can share the information we have!


----------



## Robe (10 mo ago)

Dogdog26 said:


> Just stumbled upon this. In the summer of 2020 a 10 week old lab puppy was rehomed to us. We were able to figure out he was from a breeder due to the ear tattoos. Valleaview eventually confirmed he was one of their pups. It bugged me that they didn’t seem to care that this puppy was now with a new family (after being originally sent to A different one only 2 weeks prior ). Our poor little guy suffered a ton of GI issues when we first got him. He has giardia, and later bacterial kennel cough. He also has severe allergies. He is the sweetest dog in the world and I love him so very much. Just sad to hear he probably had a sad start to life


I had the same thing happened with the puppy I adopted from them!


----------



## Robe (10 mo ago)

These posts are all so sad to read.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Robe said:


> These posts are all so sad to read.


Yes very sad. Puppymills are evil !


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Fosterkj said:


> I am in BC, got a puppy from this breeder end of January and a week later passed away from parvovirus. Clearly had the disease upon adoption, the whole litter must have had it and they pleaded ignorance. Insurance would not cover the costs as it was a pre existing condition. Breeder went quiet.


I am so sorry to hear this. Valleaview is a puppy mill and there is nothing we can do about it, except fight to have our laws change or warn other people. You really need to research and investigate everything about the place you get your puppy. If a breeder has numerous breeds being rehomed at time that is a definite red flag. I lost my down payment from them as I decided not to get a dog from therm.


----------



## Iowa girl (11 mo ago)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!


Stay away from Golden Gals. We made the terrible mistake of quickly purchasing a puppy from them. Our beautiful puppy – purchased just 6 days ago – is now in emergency critical care (with medical bills upwards of $10K) because they sold us a puppy who tested positive with Giardia, Coccidia, and Parvo. It's clear why they are one of the few breeders in the area with puppies available: they unethically breed/sell dogs while taking no responsibility through their unilateral contract (the high price of the dogs must go to good lawyers!). They deliver the puppy through the car window, which must mean the conditions where the puppies are raised are dirty and unsuitable. My partner and I tried to find an offline resolution with Golden Gals, yet they instead fought with us, accused us of wrongdoing, and only provided one option for any support or compensation: remove the dog from necessary medical care against vet orders, drive him to their home, and return him. We are not alone – read the reviews on this page and elsewhere – the "Golden Gals" are golden scammers who try very hard to cover up these unfortunate situations, always blame the buyer, and never take responsibility. Please have our puppy in your thoughts.


----------



## ilovegoldens4321 (10 mo ago)

I am pretty sure this is Valleaview selling on kijiji under 2 different names and in a different province. There hasn’t been Valleaview ads in the last bit but their poor dogs and pups aren’t going to just disappear… they are just going to continue selling under different names and locations. This is so sad and sickening that the CKC stands behind and supports puppy mills like this and that the RCMP could do nothing. I don’t understand how they can continue.


----------



## Jackie Wall (10 mo ago)

They also are using the name North Country Kennels, looks like the son by the pictures? All instagrams are private.


----------



## Jackie Wall (10 mo ago)

Golden Retievers, Labs, German Shepherds and Heelers all from the same place


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

This is definitely Valleaview. They sell golden retrievers, labs, healers and shepherds and usually 3 to 4 females with pups at the same time. Poor little pups. CKC completely supports him,🥲


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

James K said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here from Vancouver, B.C. I just got my golden on this past Saturday. It turns out that he is from Valleaview. I purchased him from a woman in Langley who is "friends" with the breeder. He is only 7 weeks old. He seems great, and I am already in love!!! I am a little worried now after hearing about Valleaview. I do have a non breeding agreement with the litter registration number, as well as the sire and dam registration numbers. I hope it is all legitimate.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Dclow said:


> I got a puppy free m this breed. I’m I’m PEI. My puppy was supposed to be a local puppy, we got he home on a Saturday and was at the vet college on Monday with parvovirus. She was a survivor. Out of 8 pups three survived. I went to animal protection, here and Manitoba, CKC AND RCMP, they won’t do anything.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Livia said:


> I wish I found this group and all this information before I purchased my dog from Valleaview
> Everything seemed all right till the moment we picked up our dog. The trailer had cca25-30 puppies we got a sick, dirty unsocialized puppy which cost us 800$ in the first month. Giardia as well the vet signature on his vet passport was from another province!!! So my vet did an extra set of shots as it wasn’t sure he got any he is good now but not the dog we hoped for when I questioned him about the vet signature/other province/ parents ofa etc just ignored me I did receive the register papers after 6 months…
> I will do embark testing on him and just hoping he is healthy


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Tapsmax said:


> you can share details with me too





Jasmyne said:


> The sad thing is unless you are going to do something to try to shut them down the puppies already exist and will continue to exist and still are equally as deserving of great homes and love.
> it’s not right but it’s not these puppies fault either.





Dclow said:


> I got a puppy free m this breed. I’m I’m PEI. My puppy was supposed to be a local puppy, we got he home on a Saturday and was at the vet college on Monday with parvovirus. She was a survivor. Out of 8 pups three survived. I went to animal protection, here and Manitoba, CKC AND RCMP, they won’t do anything.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Tapsmax said:


> you can share details with me too



Please share details with me too


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Dclow said:


> I got a puppy free m this breed. I’m I’m PEI. My puppy was supposed to be a local puppy, we got he home on a Saturday and was at the vet college on Monday with parvovirus. She was a survivor. Out of 8 pups three survived. I went to animal protection, here and Manitoba, CKC AND RCMP, they won’t do anything.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Can you contact me privately? In a similar situation


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Fosterkj said:


> I am in BC, got a puppy from this breeder end of January and a week later passed away from parvovirus. Clearly had the disease upon adoption, the whole litter must have had it and they pleaded ignorance. Insurance would not cover the costs as it was a pre existing condition. Breeder went quiet.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

Can you contact me privately? I have a similar situation


----------



## DrFrank (Jun 27, 2021)

Dear all, I can only suggest a class action suit against Valleaview Kennels. The complaint and petition process have not worked in the past, and likely will not work in the future. you would have to find a law firm to do the class action, and then find a representative plaintiff, get a list of the members of the class, and then get teh class approved by the court. It is a lot of work, but if your goal is to shut Sprung down, this is likely the only way to do it.


----------



## Friesian (8 mo ago)

DrFrank said:


> Dear all, I can only suggest a class action suit against Valleaview Kennels. The complaint and petition process have not worked in the past, and likely will not work in the future. you would have to find a law firm to do the class action, and then find a representative plaintiff, get a list of the members of the class, and then get teh class approved by the court. It is a lot of work, but if your goal is to shut Sprung down, this is likely the only way to do it.





Aileen Bailey said:


> do you want to contact me and I can share the information we have!


CKC is close to taking his privileges away. For sure in September when the new ROE comes into effect. He currently has a lawsuit for 2.8 million. We are planning on approaching the media. He is hiding dogs and puppies with friends - hopefully only a matter of time!


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Dogdog26 said:


> Just stumbled upon this. In the summer of 2020 a 10 week old lab puppy was rehomed to us. We were able to figure out he was from a breeder due to the ear tattoos. Valleaview eventually confirmed he was one of their pups. It bugged me that they didn’t seem to care that this puppy was now with a new family (after being originally sent to A different one only 2 weeks prior ). Our poor little guy suffered a ton of GI issues when we first got him. He has giardia, and later bacterial kennel cough. He also has severe allergies. He is the sweetest dog in the world and I love him so very much. Just sad to hear he probably had a sad start to life


Can you share your story with me? [email protected]


----------



## KenM (3 mo ago)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Can you give me your email to continue this conversation!


Can someone help me and let me know how your puppy is now? We just put a deposit on a puppy this week!! Help!


----------



## KenM (3 mo ago)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Can you share your story with me? [email protected]


How is he doing now?


----------



## KenM (3 mo ago)

How is your dog doing now? We just put a deposit on one, please help!


----------



## KenM (3 mo ago)

James K said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here from Vancouver, B.C. I just got my golden on this past Saturday. It turns out that he is from Valleaview. I purchased him from a woman in Langley who is "friends" with the breeder. He is only 7 weeks old. He seems great, and I am already in love!!! I am a little worried now after hearing about Valleaview. I do have a non breeding agreement with the litter registration number, as well as the sire and dam registration numbers. I hope it is all legitimate.


How is your dog doing now?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

KenM said:


> Can someone help me and let me know how your puppy is now? We just put a deposit on a puppy this week!! Help!


Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry you found us by (I assume) Googling this breeder after having already put down a deposit. It's possible you may not hear back from the original poster if they are not a regular forum member, but to be honest, if you are asking about a breeder in a thread that goes on for four pages as to why they are NOT a reputable breeder then I would chock this up to an expensive lesson about doing your research in advance and walk away (obviously, you can try to get your deposit back first!). The cost of treating a dog for any number of issues that might result from bad breeding could easily outstrip the money you might lose on your deposit (not to mention the potential frustration and heartbreak).

FWIW this forum has a lot of great resources and if you decide to move on from this breeder we can do our best to guide you to breeders who are more reputable/ethical than this one.


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

KenM said:


> How is your dog doing now?


Hi Ken M: I put down a $500.00 deposit for a golden from this breeder and decided after to not purchase. Of course I did not get my money back. I further investigated him and did not want a dog from this breeder. His puppies have arrived ill and unsocialized and many recipients of these dogs have spent thousands of dollars on these dogs that they purchased and fell in love with. He breeds at least 8 dogs at a time. The lives of his females are only to have litters. He uses artificial insemination. He has a court case coming up in the spring in Chilliwack. The puppy in this case came with hip and elbow dysplasia. Go to your vet and get your dog comply checked out.


----------



## 1234animallover (1 mo ago)

Aileen Bailey said:


> Do not get a puppy from Valleaview! This is a puppy mill, and over the past year has had over 200 puppies, including Golden Retrievers, Labrador Retrievers, German Shepherds and Blue Heelers. The puppies are raised in a building on his farm which is not his main residence. The sires are held in pens outside on the property. It is not uncommon for the litters to mingle with pups from other litters, and for the mamas to nurse pups from other litters as well. The pups are very poorly socialized, growing up in a barn, with no exposure to regular daily life with humans. At any given time, it is not unusual to have 50 puppies, who need care, a clean environment, and nurturing. The Sprungs rely heavily on local kids to help out, who are not equipped with the knowledge and experience to provide adequate care. Currently, there are approximately 60+ puppies up for re-homing.
> Recent pups have been sent to their new homes with Giardia (Beaver Fever) and other bacteria, even though they have been seen by vets. Of the four summer 2020 litters of Golden Retrievers, each litter had cases of Giardia that we are aware of. One of the litters, 6 of 8 puppies have reported this parasite in their pups, although not all owners have chimed in. All the vets do is de-worm (not helpful with Giardia). The mamas carry Giardia, which is passed on to the puppies in-utero. A few of the mamas are very thin, and they are over-bred consistently. Giardia is a very difficult parasite to get rid of and some owners have reported thousands of dollars in treating this very resistant parasite. In order to eradicate this parasite, the farm would have to be completely disinfected. The Sprungs deny any responsibility.
> If you buy a puppy from Valleaview, do not expect any written contract, any health clearances (they consider this a cash grab) nor any receipts for your purchase. There is no health guarantee, only a verbal statement of one-year guarantee for genetic disease, where they will take your puppy back and give you a new one. I would never want a replacement puppy from them.
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM VALLEAVIEW AND PLEASE SHARE!


Hi Aileen,
The Animal Health and Welfare Branch
of Manitoba Agriculture is seeking information on this - I’m not yet able to message you directly on this forum but if you could please message me I would like to connect you with them or share any evidence with them you might have. I almost bought a puppy from Vallaeview this week and after coming across this post and others I reported them to the Manitoba Government and they responded wanting to take action, they just need people to come forward with evidence and an address


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

Please leave me your email and I’ll email you! I have lots of information.


----------



## Aileen Bailey (Feb 5, 2021)

I have been trying for 2 years now to get something done. Please contact me! [email protected]


----------



## 1234animallover (1 mo ago)

Please email any evidence and information to:
Animal Health and Welfare Branch
Manitoba Agriculture
545 University Crescent, Winnipeg, MB, R3T 5S6
*Phone*: 204-945-8000 or *Toll Free*: 1-888-945-8001
*Fax*: 204-948-4055
*Email: *[email protected]


----------

